# New BRP bodies for Micro DT



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WE have two new bodies for the Losi Micro desert truck.

First is the #716 wedge 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/25516

This is the # 715 Classic hauler

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/25515


----------

